# Ok, im Fleeeeping warped i know...



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

but... i need to know if any of you fine folk would point me in a direction to let the air out of a few Common Merganzer Drake's?

Im talking PRIME Taxidermy canidates such as this handsome looking example...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

:tape: So many people after those elusive birds you probably won't get much information. LOL!
It's funny this year I haven't seen as many. Usually when the ice hits those things are everywhere. I did see a few at Farmington on the last trip and I tried to whack a single drake, yep a single. Don't those things typically fly in small flocks?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

elusive, grand, lifetime trophy types.... yep, those! :grin:;-)

I've shot em in flocks, singles, and just about everything in between. Its the mature stud drakes that are difficult to get, well, for me anyway, hence my odd request. 

The thing behind my request is, i have a "different" competition piece in mind for this next years Taxidermy show that requires upwards of six Drakes to complete the way i have it envisioned.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Darin wacked one yesterday for the wall (WHY????)..... had a bunch in the deeks on sat... Going again if one presents its self I'll wack it for you.... just something wrong with that bird.. they are just not right..


----------



## roseman (Sep 19, 2011)

Utah Lake had a few groups cruizing around a few weeks ago, I'm not sure if they are still around or not.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

If you can access open water on the Bear River, they are in there pretty thick each year.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I could have shot hundreds of them on sunday evening. Find open water in utah county and you will find them. I had hundreds decoy, I can't bring myself to shoot one


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info folks...

Stuc- That bird your bro took is headed for my shop! :mrgreen: Come on Kevin, come to the Dark side... bwaha-ha-ha-ha-haaa.... :madgrin::heh:



dark_cloud said:


> I could have shot hundreds of them on sunday evening. Find open water in utah county and you will find them. I had hundreds decoy, *I can't bring myself to shoot one*


I used to think the very same thing until i came to realise how very unique they (merganzers as a species as a whole) are to the waterfowl world...

If i find myself the opprutunity to take enough drakes to create what i have in mind, ill be sure to post some pics here to see if i cant sway your opinion of them... opinion for the wall anyway.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

Late November on Utah lake you will see them in the hundred's.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Farmington has had quite a few this last couple of weeks.
Fowlmouth I know why it was a single drake you saw.
My dog was training with his wife.
I will keep a extra eye out for some John.

Spry


----------



## mallardmasher (Sep 24, 2013)

John I'm hitting a spot in the morning that's usually loaded with em' but we give em the pass, I'll smash a bunch for ya!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not sure how the ice is now, but I've seen lots of mergansers at East Canyon Reservoir while on Fall fishing trips, wishing that I had a shotgun and my dog with me (DISCLAIMER: I'm not sure if you can hunt there or not).

They also seem to be a common sight at Strawberry reservoir.

If you can find an open channel at the BRBR, you'll find them there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys...

Mallardmoosher, ya know ... my phone aint broke dude!?  KILLEM ALL!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun, I really tried today for some sawbills, but came up short. These were all we could manage to find today, lots of them in right now.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

got it/replied...


----------

